# Aspiring BBW Fetish Model Gorging Herself to Gain 200 Pounds



## Iannathedriveress (May 11, 2013)

http://gawker.com/aspiring-bbw-fetish-model-gorging-herself-to-gain-200-p-500218767

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfxPWK47eLg


It's good to have goals. For instance, 23-year-old fetish model Tammy Jung wants to gain 200 pounds so she can become "an Internet sex symbol."

But putting away some 5,000 calories a day can be tough. Luckily, Jung has boyfriend and head cheerleader Johan Ubermen to help her meet her "daily dietary requirements."

"I start the day with a huge breakfast of waffles, cream cheese, bacon and sausage then head to McDonalds for a few burgers in the afternoon," Jung told the Huffington Post UK. "I can snack on cheese all day, a couple of blocks is no problem, then for dinner I'll either eat pizzas or make Mexican food."

When she's too tired to lift her arms to cut her food, Jung has Uberman prepare a weight-gain shake using "heavy whip cream and a whole tub of ice cream," and then feed it to her like a gavaged duck  through a funnel.

"The funnel forces me to drink the shake even when I'm full after a day of eating," Jung says.

Though she insists she's never been happier, Jung says she is ultimately force-feeding herself for the sake of her fans. "My career ambition is to become as popular as possible," she told Barcroft Media.

Through her fetish site, Jung expects to ultimately earn $3,100 a month.

The LA native, who currently clocks in at just over 230 pounds, says she expects to reach her goal of 420 by the end of next year.

That is, if she lives that long.

[H/T: BroBible, screengrabs via Barcroft Media]


----------



## StickMan (May 17, 2013)

She's gorgeous, but I do worry she's pushing herself too hard. She aims to gain almost 200 lbs by the end of the year? Ouch. I'm not a gainer myself (dancers have to stay lean) but I do wonder at the effect this might have on her health. Any BBWs/feedees with expertise in this area to comment?


----------



## loopytheone (May 17, 2013)

Her diet and exercise regime sound very unhealthy to me. It is possible to gain weight by methods other than drowning yourself in salt, saturated fat and chemicals whilst not exercises. I imagine the lack of proper nutrients for one thing will make her feel ill on such a diet. I see things like this as being as dangerous as anorexia. Want to gain or lose weight? Great, go for it! As long as you do it the proper way and don't make yourself seriously ill in the process.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 18, 2013)

Not only is her method unhealthy, but she has a bit of an unrealistic view of the fetish modelling world.


----------



## Dromond (May 18, 2013)

She's packing away saturated fats and trans-fats like there's no tomorrow, and before she knows it she won't have anymore tomorrows.


----------



## Marlayna (May 19, 2013)

It's all fun and games, until she finds she can't walk, but she's probably got years and years before that'll happen. :goodbye:


----------



## Gingembre (May 21, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> "My career ambition is to become as popular as possible"



:doh:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 21, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> :doh:


----------



## Gingembre (May 21, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


>




Haha! You knoooow I wasn't quoting you!  Unless you have a similar career ambition?!


----------



## Greyghost (May 27, 2013)

She seems like shes a few Pokemon short of catching them all.


----------



## LibrarianFA (May 27, 2013)

I agree that her method of gaining is incredibly unhealthy. Having gained weight intentionally I can say that it is possible to do so and avoid fast food entirely. Large amounts of carnation instant breakfast and constant snacking will do the trick. Overall the subject of the original post seems to care about her career at the expense of everything else. That is never a good idea whether one is a feedee or not. Furthermore there is an upper limit to how much one can gain at all. If her popularity is dependent on constant fattening, said career will rapidly deflate once she hits a wall and can't easily get much bigger.

More positively, Tammy has found a boyfriend who is both into the fetish and willing to go to great lengths to help her meet her goals. In my book that makes her a very lucky woman. A lot of ordinary guys would never go along with it and those who would might not have the time. 

On a side note, however, the story is surprisingly well balanced. I don't know how if this is a sign of changing times or not, but the story doesn't condemn her as much as one would expect.


----------



## Dromond (May 28, 2013)

LibrarianFA said:


> I agree that her method of gaining is incredibly unhealthy. Having gained weight intentionally I can say that it is possible to do so and avoid fast food entirely. Large amounts of carnation instant breakfast and constant snacking will do the trick. Overall the subject of the original post seems to care about her career at the expense of everything else. That is never a good idea whether one is a feedee or not. Furthermore there is an upper limit to how much one can gain at all. If her popularity is dependent on constant fattening, said career will rapidly deflate once she hits a wall and can't easily get much bigger.
> 
> *More positively, Tammy has found a boyfriend who is both into the fetish and willing to go to great lengths to help her meet her goals. In my book that makes her a very lucky woman. A lot of ordinary guys would never go along with it and those who would might not have the time.
> *
> On a side note, however, the story is surprisingly well balanced. I don't know how if this is a sign of changing times or not, but the story doesn't condemn her as much as one would expect.



Yes, well, I don't see that as a positive. He's enabling self-destructive behavior.


----------



## LibrarianFA (May 28, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Yes, well, I don't see that as a positive. He's enabling self-destructive behavior.



That is a valid point. However it is not entirely clear that he has any control over her behavior. Tammy seems to be far more concerned with profiting from her gaining than health. 

I would also like to point out that her boyfriend Johan seems to be peripheral to the whole story. Most coverage I read barely mentions him though an article from the Mirror portrays him rather well. It seems that she would be gaining whether or not she had a significant other.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 28, 2013)

I'm completely disgusted by this woman and I say that as someone in a long term feeder-feedee relationship. It's played as such a childish desire, entirely stripped of the sensuality of the kink as I've experienced it. It's all about gaining to become popular, I'd rather get kicked in the dick every day for the rest of my life than ever have any of me or my partner's kinks be that exploitative and shallow.


----------



## tonynyc (May 29, 2013)

*I* think this pooch is also disgusted by this woman's antics,unrealistic goals... and most of all there is NO GRAVY!!!!!!







*
The Aspiring BBW Fetish Model may have resort to stealing these "pooches" treats when the fascination with McDonalds and other fast food stuff wears off....
*






*
May have to resort to wearing a "cone of shame"!!!!!!!
*


----------



## vardon_grip (May 29, 2013)

This doesn't seem any different from what is posted 100X over on the paysite board. All of the models are out to make a buck and this one is up front with her goals. If this girl is so unhealthy and self destructive, why is this attitude not carried over to the paysite board where other models say and do the same things for their fans?


----------



## Dromond (May 29, 2013)

vardon_grip said:


> This doesn't seem any different from what is posted 100X over on the paysite board. All of the models are out to make a buck and this one is up front with her goals. If this girl is so unhealthy and self destructive, why is this attitude not carried over to the paysite board where other models say and do the same things for their fans?



Because that's a bannable offense.


----------



## vardon_grip (May 29, 2013)

That is what can happen if you criticize the models on the paysite board or the posters on the weight board, yes. So, the only appreciable difference is that this woman's story is on the main board. (and possibly that she hasn't used Dimensions to advertise her paysite...yet.)

Main board-unhealthy, unrealistic and self-destructive
Paysite board-hot, sexy and here is the paypal account to donate to my food fund

It seems hypocritical for it to be both.


----------



## Dromond (May 29, 2013)

By your definition, I am not a hypocrite. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Jim Miller (May 29, 2013)

She seems a bit naive, although it's possible she's just playing the defiant, committed attitude up for the camera. (Or, in other words, it's even more naive to fail to appreciate that celebrities usually have different lives behind the camera than in front of it.)

But whatever her reasons and her personal level of maturity, the thing I find more offensive and disturbing is the censure and scorn coming from this thread. I seriously had to stop and remind myself that I wasn't reading some kind of tabloid comment hate fest. The ignorant attitudes here are exactly the same as I would expect from the general public, and some of the language here is exactly the same--intended to shame, slander, and dehumanize her. 

The fact that this is the prevailing view on Dimensions is the major reason that I rarely post or even visit here anymore. The real fat acceptance movement has moved on. This site has become a bizarre mixture of walled off fat admiration boards and an angry mass of shallow people who hate fat acceptance whenever it falls outside their narrow views of what kinds of fat acceptance are acceptable.

Fat acceptance means affirming the humanity in, and acknowledging the right to self-determination of ALL fat people. Not just the "pretty" ones, by whatever shallow measure of prettiness you use, nor the "healthy" or "wise" or "sensible" ones, but ALL fat people. Even the ones who go against your own lifestyle aesthetics completely.

You don't have to agree with Tammy's lifestyle, but calling her disgusting, self-destructive, unhealthy, exploitative, out of control, and "a few Pokemon short," and comparing her to a dog or insisting that she's killing herself, is just plain sick.

Her life is her own to spend however she likes. You do not know better than she does what her interests are.


----------



## loopytheone (May 29, 2013)

vardon_grip said:


> Main board-unhealthy, unrealistic and self-destructive
> Paysite board-hot, sexy and here is the paypal account to donate to my food fund
> 
> It seems hypocritical for it to be both.



Er, no, not really. Do we know about the lifestyle of the girls on the paysite boards? Do we know what they usually eat in a day? What exercises they usually do? What their ambitions and motivations for gaining weight are? People here have an issue with the fact that, if this article is true, she is trying to gain weight in an incredibly unhealthy way. I wouldn't advise that for anybody. I'd have the same reaction if one of the paysite girls said that they ate this all day every day and got so little exercise they were too weak to cut up their own food some of the time. Not to mention that seeing as how we can't comment on such things on the paysite board, how do you know that the people complaining here don't feel the same way about the girls on the paysite board and just aren't allowed to say it?



Jim Miller said:


> But whatever her reasons and her personal level of maturity, the thing I find more offensive and disturbing is the censure and scorn coming from this thread. I seriously had to stop and remind myself that I wasn't reading some kind of tabloid comment hate fest. The ignorant attitudes here are exactly the same as I would expect from the general public, and some of the language here is exactly the same--intended to shame, slander, and dehumanize her.
> 
> The fact that this is the prevailing view on Dimensions is the major reason that I rarely post or even visit here anymore. The real fat acceptance movement has moved on. This site has become a bizarre mixture of walled off fat admiration boards and an angry mass of shallow people who hate fat acceptance whenever it falls outside their narrow views of what kinds of fat acceptance are acceptable.
> 
> ...



Yep, because insulting a bunch of people who have a different opinion to you is such a great sign of moral highness. Some of the comments here were intended as joking and I thinking that is fairly obvious, though I will admit that most of them just aren't funny. But if you are going to be offended by people with a different sense of humour to you that tell bad jokes, you need to stay away from the internet altogether and probably most densely populated socialisation places in real life. Nice to see that you consider the general public to be so deplorable, you obvious really accept people of all viewpoints and walks of life as you are encouraging us to. Fat acceptance does not mean that we have to support every single fat person unconditionally because they are fat. That is fat privilege and is just as harmful as all the anti-fat rubbish because you are still treating fat people as though they are somehow fundamentally different from thin people, just bias towards them instead of against. Fat ACCEPTANCE is about ACCEPTING people and not judging them on their body and instead judging them on their thoughts, their behaviours and themselves as a person. I don't have to agree with this woman and what she does simply because she is fat. Certain things that were said on this topic were plain insults and uncalled for, you are correct, but you seem to be mixing up insults and genuine opinion there as though they are both equally bad. Calling her unhealthy is an opinion and everybody is entitled to their own opinion and entitled to express it. That is why things are posted here, for people to discuss and share their opinions on the topic at hand, not to blindly agree that everybody is right to do whatever they like and that all fat people are perfect and wonderful because they are fat.

And if you don't like this forum so much, then leave instead of bitching about it. Nobody is forcing you to stay here.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 29, 2013)

I don't think this is real because I've not seen any actually content.


----------



## GooberDude737 (May 29, 2013)

There was a segment on this on my favorite morning show. they made it sound like every feeder/feedee relationship is like this, that we all funnel feed and unhealthy types of food. and they just pig out on junk all the time and every feeder wants to get their feedee to become bedridden and every feedee wants to do just that. i hate how only the extremist side of the fetish is ever portrayed in the media.

plus i didn't read that site but the segment played her saying that she had always tried to diet and be really thin and that she was unable to ever do so and always thought she was fat and disgusting, so she just went from one extreme to the next. needs to learn to love herself for who she is not how she can be before she can ever change anything about herself healthily


----------



## vardon_grip (May 29, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Er, no, not really. Do we know about the lifestyle of the girls on the paysite boards? Do we know what they usually eat in a day? What exercises they usually do? What their ambitions and motivations for gaining weight are? People here have an issue with the fact that, if this article is true, she is trying to gain weight in an incredibly unhealthy way. I wouldn't advise that for anybody. I'd have the same reaction if one of the paysite girls said that they ate this all day every day and got so little exercise they were too weak to cut up their own food some of the time. Not to mention that seeing as how we can't comment on such things on the paysite board, how do you know that the people complaining here don't feel the same way about the girls on the paysite board and just aren't allowed to say it?



All you have to do is look at the paysite board and you will have the answer to your first question. And this is just from a couple of pages. A lot of what they do is talk about their lifestyle.

for example:
_-T Devours Her Biscuits & Gravy
-Fattening Meal Time*~ I had a delicious fattening meal ready for myself
-hey guys in this weeks set i have a 10 minute donut stuffing session with lots of different flavours
-In this video I'm speaking directly to you telling you how fat I want to get and begging you to help me. Please feed me?
-Watch me sit down with a Reese's ice cream cake and do the only thing I'm good at: stuff carbs, and fat, and sugar, and cream into my overstuffed belly
-wants to get fatter and she eats donuts while talking with me about doing so!_ 

It has been established that people making negative comments about health and lifestyle on the paysite board would be dealt with harshly. It is rare when any thread (not on the paysite or weight board) is started that is critical of paysite models or an "unhealthy" lifestyle. I am not saying that we should or need to be critical of them. It seems like it is a "bad fatty" situation because it is not directly connected to this site. Would it be different if Miss Jung was an advertiser here?


----------



## superodalisque (May 29, 2013)

i don't care for the whole codependent kind of weirdness it feeds--pun intended. it's sad to have as a career goal misleading men and women. it would be okay if it were constructive but it isn't. if the opposite were happening and it was an anorexic fetish model i think people would get just how sad it all is. there is nothing wrong with being fat or thin but all of the preening artificiality and control dynamics involved are just awful for both people and misdirects them from a healthier way of treating one another. the saddest thing of all is exactly how many of the fetish models actually find themselves unattractive.

i find it interesting that she has chosen the name Jung. there is a lot i could say about that choice and what she is playing at. needless to say it is all pretty emotionally unhealthy.


----------



## superodalisque (May 29, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Her diet and exercise regime sound very unhealthy to me. It is possible to gain weight by methods other than drowning yourself in salt, saturated fat and chemicals whilst not exercises. I imagine the lack of proper nutrients for one thing will make her feel ill on such a diet. I see things like this as being as dangerous as anorexia. Want to gain or lose weight? Great, go for it! As long as you do it the proper way and don't make yourself seriously ill in the process.



healthy choices do not often sell well to feeders. often neither does wellness.


----------



## superodalisque (May 29, 2013)

Dromond said:


> She's packing away saturated fats and trans-fats like there's no tomorrow, and before she knows it she won't have anymore tomorrows.



you do realize this s advertising and what she is saying may not be what she is actually doing. there have been people threatening to weight 600 lbs etc... for years and have never reached it. it's easy to pose with food and funnels. i think it's like wrestling. there is always a class of people who really want to believe.


----------



## superodalisque (May 29, 2013)

LibrarianFA said:


> I agree that her method of gaining is incredibly unhealthy. Having gained weight intentionally I can say that it is possible to do so and avoid fast food entirely. Large amounts of carnation instant breakfast and constant snacking will do the trick. Overall the subject of the original post seems to care about her career at the expense of everything else. That is never a good idea whether one is a feedee or not. Furthermore there is an upper limit to how much one can gain at all. If her popularity is dependent on constant fattening, said career will rapidly deflate once she hits a wall and can't easily get much bigger.
> 
> More positively, Tammy has found a boyfriend who is both into the fetish and willing to go to great lengths to help her meet her goals. In my book that makes her a very lucky woman. A lot of ordinary guys would never go along with it and those who would might not have the time.
> 
> On a side note, however, the story is surprisingly well balanced. I don't know how if this is a sign of changing times or not, but the story doesn't condemn her as much as one would expect.



massive quantities of carnation instant breakfast isn't healthy either. have you ever read what's in it. 

i think finding a bf willing to "help" her isn't lucky at all. i think it is probably actually very unlucky having a fetishist direct your health. i wish she did have a more ordinary guy so that she could lead a more ordinary happy fat lady life.


----------



## superodalisque (May 29, 2013)

LibrarianFA said:


> That is a valid point. However it is not entirely clear that he has any control over her behavior. Tammy seems to be far more concerned with profiting from her gaining than health.
> 
> I would also like to point out that her boyfriend Johan seems to be peripheral to the whole story. Most coverage I read barely mentions him though an article from the Mirror portrays him rather well. It seems that she would be gaining whether or not she had a significant other.



how many feeders do you know who aren't in control. that is a myth.


----------



## loopytheone (May 29, 2013)

vardon_grip said:


> All you have to do is look at the paysite board and you will have the answer to your first question. And this is just from a couple of pages. A lot of what they do is talk about their lifestyle.
> 
> for example:
> _-T Devours Her Biscuits & Gravy
> ...



Yes, except that those are talking about individual meals or individual events. I think you would struggle to find a person who has never sat down and eaten a box of cream cakes by themselves even amongst the most health conscious of us and playing that up or video recording those moments doesn't imply that the person spends their whole time eating that way. Where as in the article she explicitly stated about all the unhealthy things she eats in a day, every day. It is the difference between eating cake once a day after dinner and eating cake all day every day with no other sort of nutrients. 

It is rare that people would say harsh things to the paysite girls because it has been well established and defined in the rules of the forum that the BBW are the stars here and we are not to offer criticism of their lifestyles and just keep our mouths shut if we don't agree with it. And again, the entire forum is set up in a way that being critical of the paysite models, whether on the paysite board or not, is not allowed. You can disagree with those rules all you like, those are the rules and people abide by them. There is also a huge difference between starting a topic simply to be critical of a person or a lifestyle and offering an opinion on them when the topic is raised. I would never start a topic bashing people for living an unhealthy lifestyle because it is none of my business, would only serve to generate arguments and because frankly, my opinion on the matter is meaningless to people out there, they will all form their own conclusions. However, the topic was raised here and we were asked for opinions so it is only right that we should give them.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 29, 2013)

She's an aspiring model who has placed herself on an extreme and nutritionally unsound diet in order to change her body into a more marketable size and shape.

What's the news here?

That she's fat and getting fatter, instead of thin and getting thinner?

Tracy


----------



## superodalisque (May 29, 2013)

Tracyarts said:


> She's an aspiring model who has placed herself on an extreme and nutritionally unsound diet in order to change her body into a more marketable size and shape.
> 
> What's the news here?
> 
> ...



yep. what if it was " Aspiring Anorexia Fetish Model Starving Herself to Weigh 80lbs"? complete with "sexy" stories about taking laxatives, purgatives, exercising to excess and a guy supporting her in doing so?

and yes i checked and there are anorexia fetishists, fetish models and they have sites. i found one called absolute skinny and it was sad: http://www.absoluteskinny.com/ but that is a nicer one because there was one called crack ho that i refuse to even give a link for.


----------



## LibrarianFA (May 29, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> massive quantities of carnation instant breakfast isn't healthy either. have you ever read what's in it.
> 
> i think finding a bf willing to "help" her isn't lucky at all. i think it is probably actually very unlucky having a fetishist direct your health. i wish she did have a more ordinary guy so that she could lead a more ordinary happy fat lady life.



When I said Tammy Jung is lucky to have a boyfriend like hers I was speaking from the perspective of someone who has unsuccessfully sought out a relationship with a feeder/FA in the past. In retrospect the comment was informed more by fantasy than by real world experience. My apologies to anyone who was offended by my lack of judgement.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 29, 2013)

This was probably best posted on the Weight Gain Board - I know it was posted on the main board and up to this point it is being discussed in an open general discussion. I am going to seek the advice of the other mods and see if moving this to the weight gain board would be appropriate.....

during this intermission please be kind to one and all .........


----------



## vardon_grip (May 30, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Yes, except that those are talking about individual meals or individual events. I think you would struggle to find a person who has never sat down and eaten a box of cream cakes by themselves even amongst the most health conscious of us and playing that up or video recording those moments doesn't imply that the person spends their whole time eating that way. Where as in the article she explicitly stated about all the unhealthy things she eats in a day, every day. It is the difference between eating cake once a day after dinner and eating cake all day every day with no other sort of nutrients.
> 
> It is rare that people would say harsh things to the paysite girls because it has been well established and defined in the rules of the forum that the BBW are the stars here and we are not to offer criticism of their lifestyles and just keep our mouths shut if we don't agree with it. And again, the entire forum is set up in a way that being critical of the paysite models, whether on the paysite board or not, is not allowed. You can disagree with those rules all you like, those are the rules and people abide by them. There is also a huge difference between starting a topic simply to be critical of a person or a lifestyle and offering an opinion on them when the topic is raised. I would never start a topic bashing people for living an unhealthy lifestyle because it is none of my business, would only serve to generate arguments and because frankly, my opinion on the matter is meaningless to people out there, they will all form their own conclusions. However, the topic was raised here and we were asked for opinions so it is only right that we should give them.



This is why we can't have nice things.

(this has nothing to do with you. It has to do with the move. Crazy. I had a response to your post, but since it was moved to the weight board, it would be futile to hit "send")


----------



## Dromond (May 30, 2013)

That's one way to kill a thread...


----------



## vardon_grip (May 30, 2013)

Dromond said:


> That's one way to kill a thread...



It is less confrontational to move the thread to a protected board than to say, "You can't express opinions about eating behaviors and lifestyle choices unless it conforms to SOP."


----------



## superodalisque (May 30, 2013)

vardon_grip said:


> It is less confrontational to move the thread to a protected board than to say, "You can't express opinions about eating behaviors and lifestyle choices unless it conforms to SOP."



most definitely. it's totally depressing when honest opinions are stopped and no one can tell the truth. this is why so many people end up getting hurt. sad that responsibility for one another gets trumped everytime by bs or money. and as we've seen when this girl comes here later for help or support there will be none--even from her encouragers.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 30, 2013)

Yeah it's almost as depressing as people who don't understand that fetishists aren't universally abusers and victims and fetishists have their desires whether within or without a relationship.


----------



## Blackjack (May 30, 2013)

Wild Zero said:


> Yeah it's almost as depressing as people who don't understand that fetishists aren't universally abusers and victims and fetishists have their desires whether within or without a relationship.



Or those who refuse to understand the difference between a fetish-related performance and a lifestyle where that fetish (or anything, really) becomes an obsession to such a degree that it is self-destructive.

But that's all beside the point, because we really need to talk about how there's apparently a lot of clones walking around because I've seen Sean Bean (or someone who looks a lot like him) die in a lot of different movies, and based on the arguments raised by Voidhead any performances *must *be true to the lives and lifestyles of the performers.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 30, 2013)

One does not simply gain into popularity.


----------



## Blackjack (May 30, 2013)

"For England, James?"
"No, for fried meat."


----------



## diableps (May 30, 2013)

It seems something needs explaining here. Tammy is getting a sensational piece into the newspaper etc. In this kind of case you tell the press what they want to hear, because they want to print what their readers want to read. If she had been in any doubt about what they wanted to hear, she would not have to worry, because they would prompt her. This is undoubtably where the cheese diet and 400lbs by next year came from. This idea that she actually intends to eat that much cheese and gain weight so quickly is utterly ludicrous. Remember " it must be true or they wouldn't print it" is a joke... get it?
Having said that Tammy is pretty enough and will likely have a 4 - 5 year run as a webmodel while she gets to be 400lbs or so and then when she finds it gets old, she will quit and what she does with all her weight will be her business.


----------



## superodalisque (May 30, 2013)

unfortunately it is true that there are impressionable people who do not know the difference between fetish performance and lifestyle. that's why there should always be a shot of reality allowed at least somewhere. and that is the problem, when lines become blurred and there are folks who take advantage of that blurring to manipulate people. that is when performance becomes a negative lie. unfortunately there is some self manipulation going on as well. sadly that becomes painfully obvious eventually also.


----------



## superodalisque (May 30, 2013)

diableps said:


> It seems something needs explaining here. Tammy is getting a sensational piece into the newspaper etc. In this kind of case you tell the press what they want to hear, because they want to print what their readers want to read. If she had been in any doubt about what they wanted to hear, she would not have to worry, because they would prompt her. This is undoubtably where the cheese diet and 400lbs by next year came from. This idea that she actually intends to eat that much cheese and gain weight so quickly is utterly ludicrous. Remember " it must be true or they wouldn't print it" is a joke... get it?
> Having said that Tammy is pretty enough and will likely have a 4 - 5 year run as a webmodel while she gets to be 400lbs or so and then when she finds it gets old, she will quit and what she does with all her weight will be her business.




yes i noted that earlier, that it was basically an advertisement. it's important to delineate that for people who may not be aware since it's presented as the truth and there are people who have absolutely no experience of the fetish world. it doesn't help that there are unscrupulous people who present fetish fantasy as truth for the unexposed.


----------



## superodalisque (May 30, 2013)

Wild Zero said:


> Yeah it's almost as depressing as people who don't understand that fetishists aren't universally abusers and victims and fetishists have their desires whether within or without a relationship.



i'm not sure that fetishists are always all that objective about the effect they have on other people. just because others become willingly involved doesn't mean it's truly positive for them especially if you're talking about a class of people with other problems like feelings of exclusion, body dysmorphia, an abusive past, personality disorders, mental illness or the simple need of attention and a sort of appearance of affection. i would think it would be hard to convince someone intent on their own personal pleasure who wants to be convinced that they are doing no harm to another person just because they appear to be willing participants, especially when the whole truth spoils the fantasy. there can be a whole lot of cognizant dissonance involved for both parties.


----------



## lavishlaura (May 31, 2013)

vardon_grip said:


> This doesn't seem any different from what is posted 100X over on the paysite board. All of the models are out to make a buck and this one is up front with her goals. If this girl is so unhealthy and self destructive, why is this attitude not carried over to the paysite board where other models say and do the same things for their fans?



Not all of us just say things for the fans. Some of us were into gaining and our weight before we knew it was a 'thing' that was out there.


----------



## Extinctor100 (May 31, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Fat acceptance does not mean that we have to support every single fat person unconditionally because they are fat. That is fat privilege and is just as harmful as all the anti-fat rubbish because you are still treating fat people as though they are somehow fundamentally different from thin people, just bias towards them instead of against. Fat ACCEPTANCE is about ACCEPTING people and not judging them on their body and instead judging them on their thoughts, their behaviours and themselves as a person. I don't have to agree with this woman and what she does simply because she is fat. Certain things that were said on this topic were plain insults and uncalled for, you are correct, but you seem to be mixing up insults and genuine opinion there as though they are both equally bad. Calling her unhealthy is an opinion and everybody is entitled to their own opinion and entitled to express it. That is why things are posted here, for people to discuss and share their opinions on the topic at hand, not to blindly agree that everybody is right to do whatever they like and that all fat people are perfect and wonderful because they are fat.



This is an incredibly well-made point. I couldn't give more Rep so I quoted just to say that this should be read, re-read, and then re-re-read again before bed... for a few nights... by a LOT of people. Treating people _equally_ is not about polarizing their identity based on whatever the normally-persecuted trait is and canonizing them for something they're normally crucified for. It's about looking _beyond_ it and understanding them as a person and a mind and soul, not a body shape or a skin color or a sexual orientation. So thank you again for an excellently made point about double-standards and staying objective on hot topics. It's like removing the politics out of a political debate and actually talking about *people* again.

I also agree wholeheartedly that this young lady may or may not really be pursuing this as a lifestyle, and as Superodalisque continues to point out so clearly, it's not up to a fetish model to make a public service announcement to clarify the "reality" of her situation. It's up to us as thinking, rational people who support each other in life to draw the line between fantasy and actualization.


----------



## diableps (May 31, 2013)

I guess it is sad that so many people actually believe what is written in newspapers, simply because it is written there. However Tammy's twitter feed gives a much more accurate picture.


----------



## loopytheone (May 31, 2013)

diableps said:


> I guess it is sad that so many people actually believe what is written in newspapers, simply because it is written there. However Tammy's twitter feed gives a much more accurate picture.



Whether we believe everything in the newspaper is true or not is a mute point; this article was posted for discussion so people are discussing the article itself, not whether or not they actually believe the model does everything she says in it. For simplicities sake we assume it is true and give our opinions on it because that is why it was posted, for a discussion of the topic.


----------



## stealthrider (May 31, 2013)

Okay, time out. I've lurked for a long time on these boards and never felt the need to post, but this line did it.



> Fat ACCEPTANCE is about ACCEPTING people and not judging them on their body and instead judging them on their thoughts, their behaviours and themselves as a person.



No, no, no. No. Nonono. No.

Going from judging someone to judging someone is not accepting anything. In fact it's a lot worse, because it makes you _think_ you're accepting them, and _think_ you're being tolerant. No, you're doing nothing of the sort. What someone does with her life is her own business, as are her motivations, reasons and methods. Judging her or anyone else based on _anything_ is still judging and it hurts just the same.


----------



## Marlayna (May 31, 2013)

stealthrider said:


> Okay, time out. I've lurked for a long time on these boards and never felt the need to post, but this line did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if it's being judgmental or not, but advising a fat person that it's a bad idea to put on 200 pounds, seems like an act of kindness to me. Sorry.


----------



## Blackjack (May 31, 2013)

Marlayna said:


> I don't know if it's being judgmental or not, but advising a fat person that it's a bad idea to put on 200 pounds, seems like an act of kindness to me. Sorry.



Heaven forbid they get too fat, because once someone is bigger than 400 pounds they're just wrong.


----------



## Marlayna (May 31, 2013)

Blackjack said:


> Heaven forbid they get too fat, because once someone is bigger than 400 pounds they're just wrong.


 I didn't say they were "wrong", just like getting one's face and body covered in tattoos isn't "wrong", it's just very limiting. God Bless America, everyone has the right to do what they want. To each their own.


----------



## Saoirse (May 31, 2013)

The pay site board is all about chicks gorging on shit food for money. Why the fuck should we care if this girl does it?


----------



## superodalisque (May 31, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> The pay site board is all about chicks gorging on shit food for money. Why the fuck should we care if this girl does it?



because there are people reading this stuff who are young impressionable or unexposed and have no idea of the reality and there is no disclaimer.


----------



## superodalisque (May 31, 2013)

Marlayna said:


> I didn't say they were "wrong", just like getting one's face and body covered in tattoos isn't "wrong", it's just very limiting. God Bless America, everyone has the right to do what they want. To each their own.



have you ever noticed that a lot of people pushing the idea often don't want to gain that kind of weight themselves. if it's always so wonderful for everyone in every case why don't they do it as well? why aren't they in line to inhibit themselves physically?


----------



## Blackjack (May 31, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> because there are people reading this stuff who are young impressionable or unexposed and have no idea of the reality and there is no disclaimer.



Forgive me for assuming that on a messageboard for adults the people reading the topics and such would be, themselves, adults, rather than impressionable children.



superodalisque said:


> have you ever noticed that a lot of people pushing the idea often don't want to gain that kind of weight themselves. if it's always so wonderful for everyone in every case why don't they do it as well? why aren't they in line to inhibit themselves physically?



Oh cool, we get to have this discussion (yet) again where you won't acknowledge the existence, let alone the arguments, of feedees who list the ways you're wrong because you have your own personal anecdotal "friend of a friend" urban legend evidence that proves that all feeders are manipulative men who get off on debilitating women and then ditching them.

Never mind that you're ignoring the nature of desire or the basic workings of this fetish/philia/kink, or that you refuse, once again, to understand the goals of the whole thing (which vary from person to person, just like anything). You know someone who heard about somebody who gained like a hundred pounds overnight and died after meeting a feeder.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 31, 2013)

Even the most cursory glimpse at a site dedicated to feederism reveals that there's a shitload of people who are "mutual gainers" (likely outnumbering feeders on some forums). Asking why people who are feeders but not into mutual gaining why they're not into it if getting fat is so great is asinine, different people have different kinks. I like being squashed, but have zero desire to trample my wife because it doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Extinctor100 (May 31, 2013)

stealthrider said:


> Going from judging someone to judging someone is not accepting anything. In fact it's a lot worse, because it makes you _think_ you're accepting them, and _think_ you're being tolerant. No, you're doing nothing of the sort. What someone does with her life is her own business, as are her motivations, reasons and methods. Judging her or anyone else based on _anything_ is still judging and it hurts just the same.



I'm pretty sure that humans still reserve the right to freely form our own opinions based on our evaluations, and voice those opinions. The "acceptance" aspect is not blind, blanket tolerance... it is the absence of superficial prejudice in the aforementioned evaluation.

You could say that someone is making a stupid choice... but to say "fat people make stupid choices" is just a mindless insult. Hence why she said there is a difference between insults and opinion, that's all.


----------



## diableps (Jun 1, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Whether we believe everything in the newspaper is true or not is a mute point; this article was posted for discussion so people are discussing the article itself, not whether or not they actually believe the model does everything she says in it. For simplicities sake we assume it is true and give our opinions on it because that is why it was posted, for a discussion of the topic.



Pointing out that the original premise is demonstrably untrue and therefore not worth discussing is a valid point in the discussion. 
Assuming things are true when they are obviously not does not make for simplicity


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 1, 2013)

Blackjack said:


> Forgive me for assuming that on a messageboard for adults the people reading the topics and such would be, themselves, adults, rather than impressionable children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a) there are underage people on message boards everywhere because message boards don't actually screen for age they just ask people to click to say that they're over 18. any 12 year old can and has done it including a lot of people here who now post as adults.

b)i never said ALL of anything -- as usual an exaggeration. and actually it's not an urban legend but 1st hand experience of what many feeders have told me themselves either as friends or as someone who would like me to do those things. the newer you are the more seriously some try to get you to do certain things because it's then that you're less likely to understand what it's all about and become trapped in a way of life that you don't want.

c) i think i have a truer idea about feeders than you would since i am usually their target. what they say to you is not always what they really think or do. after all why would any of them tell you the whole truth? they get nothing from that and they don't think it's any of your business. and what little they say in front of each other is not the same at all as what they reveal in their real private life--just like most sexual situations. and if there are so many willing feedees then why is it that most feeders claim they have never found true feedee--especially one who truthfully likes her body and is fully at home in it even in public not surrounded by people from the community for protection?

d) why would a feedee tell people the truth who are trying to maintain fantasy. they protect fetishists from residual guilt --especially the public who are trying to sell them stuff.

c) no one said anything happens overnight. but the cumulative encouragement of the dependence of women on attention paid ONLY because they are of a certain size is not very healthy, especially when it's made clear that she will no longer be physically attractive at all if she loses weight. it may be a fetish. it's fine to have fetishes but not when another person who actually wants more is pressured to play servant to them and has to give up any semblance of unconditional love and maybe even their own health. 

d) people who are impressionable are not just the young. and things do get away from them because they have gone beyond what is good for them personally encouraged by people who'll never have to make the same considerations and never ever have to face that risk themselves. over thirteen years i have seen that happen to many not just an anecdotal few. there are lots of people out there with regrets who are trying to reverse the process they've set in motion but it isn't so easy once they've disrupted their metabolism. 

e) when anyone who has experience says anything in any way that interferes with the fantasy they are attacked and silenced. so no one can talk truthfully about their health unless they totally leave this venue to do it. little do a lot of innocent people know that a lot of the main people pushing this stuff are seriously ill, infirm and nearly immobile if not nearly totally so. they don't know how difficult life is in reality for these people. they don't now about the dependence on disability and food stamps for some. they don't know how little web modeling actually pays. when and if they finally do get to see the reality they are shocked by the total difference between that and what they've been told. at some point, if not managed by people with honesty and mutual respect, fantasy can become an outright lie. fantasy is fine but it needs to always be tempered by some reality somewhere. it's the refusal to face any at all that is the problem.

f) i personally don't confuse kink and fetish with reality but many do and have because that is NOT their world. it benefits some to purposefully confuse the two and then later pretend that was not their intention. it's an easy way to have their kink cake and eat it too--leading the unsuspecting down a garden path and the later claiming they were stupid for getting into trouble and getting sick and pretend that absolutely everyone no matter how new to it they are MUST know what it is all about unless they are stupid.

g) and as i said before this is often done with no disclaimers whatsoever anywhere so its very hard for anyone not in the know to decipher. by then it can be a huge problem for someone not in the know confronted with someone who is unscrupulous. it would be much better if it had the same safeguards as BDSM. but instead it's disorganized and it does not embrace the reality in the same ways and does not have the same protections for the participants AT ALL. there are some fat people who haven't spent hours upon hours online surfing fetish sites. some fat people do have a life outside of a little glowing box. the difference is that some people with philia or kinks etc..take full responsibility for everything that can possibly happen and try ore seriously to look out for one another. i'm still waiting for some of you to do this. having a fetish philia or kink does not exempt a person from being a human being.

h) the article was originally posted on the main board so it was up for all kinds of psychological and socio - political discussions it would not be up for here on this board. that has nothing to do with people's personal fetish or kinks but what it does have to do with is an open and honest discussion of the possible effects of this on various people and what it might mean on a psychological and social level to people who may or may not be fetishists. it is unfair to put it on a protected board where it's true that people's right to fetish should be protected. better it were somewhere else where people who wanted to could avoid the discussion altogether.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 1, 2013)

diableps said:


> Pointing out that the original premise is demonstrably untrue and therefore not worth discussing is a valid point in the discussion.
> Assuming things are true when they are obviously not does not make for simplicity



the problem is when they are presented as truths in a situation when people without understanding have no yardstick with which to measure the truth by. we are often upset when the public misunderstands and goes off on a fat hate tangent. if the public in general can misunderstand then why is it not possible that unexposed fat people will not understand and get themselves into trouble or be lead that way by disreputable people? the BDSM groups never pretend there isn't anyone ever to be careful of in their community. they even warn each other of dangerous actors. why aren't we doing the same? it makes me wonder if it's because generally the men are just as much at risk in BDSM as women. but in this particular fetish it seems that the lion share of people at risk are women and women are not supposed to tell. that is the part we need to start being more responsible about. how often do you see BDSM fantasy represented as some kind of truth in the media? really? get serious now!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 1, 2013)

LibrarianFA said:


> That is a valid point. However it is not entirely clear that he has any control over her behavior. Tammy seems to be* far more concerned with profiting from her gaining than health*.
> 
> I would also like to point out that her boyfriend Johan seems to be peripheral to the whole story. Most coverage I read barely mentions him though an article from the Mirror portrays him rather well. It seems that she would be gaining whether or not she had a significant other.



I think that is all she is interested in. For her it's not about the pleasure from eating and gaining it's about the money money money... oh and fame... don't forget the fame.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 1, 2013)

Wild Zero said:


> Even the most cursory glimpse at a site dedicated to feederism reveals that there's a shitload of people who are "mutual gainers" (likely outnumbering feeders on some forums). Asking why people who are feeders but not into mutual gaining why they're not into it if getting fat is so great is asinine, different people have different kinks. I like being squashed, but have zero desire to trample my wife because it doesn't do anything for me.



hey i'm going by the stand alone article as it was presented to me as an outsider. i was asked for my personal opinion and i gave it. i'm giving you my take on it. i've been around for more than 13 years and i have absolutely no interest in the ratio between feeders and gainers and i don't look at their sites. i definitely would be lying if i said i was interested enough to calculate that statistic. i'm like most people-- just saying. the only thing i know about male feeders is how they've come at me and friends of mine. that is my concern. have any come at you in private? if i don't understand the way that you think i should then other people not in the know wouldn't get it either. no one talked about having to judge that article in the context of a site. i think one problem is that people's perspectives can often get imprisoned in website myopathy. there are other ways of seeing things than via the viewpoint or perspective of a website. i think it would do people a lot of good to realize that.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> if i don't understand the way that you think i should then other people not in the know wouldn't get it either.



If you don't understand the way that we think then I think that by this point I'm justified in refusing to have any sort of discussion with you on this matter as you've just demonstrated that you _*do not listen*_. You haven't in the past when these discussions have been held, and you will not now.

This whole debate that you're attempting to force has been undertaken many times before with you and you still bring the same tired points up as though you're saying anything new after all these years. Your opinion doesn't seem to have changed in any way whatsoever.

Simply put, there's no benefit to be had from talking to you about this, as it will only cause frustration on my end (and others such as myself), and you will once again refuse to acknowledge anything that's said that goes against what you already believe.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 2, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> hey i'm going by the stand alone article as it was presented to me as an outsider. i was asked for my personal opinion and i gave it. i'm giving you my take on it. i've been around for more than 13 years and i have absolutely no interest in the ratio between feeders and gainers and i don't look at their sites. i definitely would be lying if i said i was interested enough to calculate that statistic. i'm like most people-- just saying. the only thing i know about male feeders is how they've come at me and friends of mine. that is my concern. have any come at you in private? if i don't understand the way that you think i should then other people not in the know wouldn't get it either. no one talked about having to judge that article in the context of a site. i think one problem is that people's perspectives can often get imprisoned in website myopathy. there are other ways of seeing things than via the viewpoint or perspective of a website. i think it would do people a lot of good to realize that.



what the fuck did I just read


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 2, 2013)

Wild Zero said:


> what the fuck did I just read









*W*ell for starters ... there should be any matters for debate - at least within the rules of this forum...


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll try to write up a response tomorrow morning but as it stands now it's well late and I've got to go restrain my feedee and force three gallons of heavy cream down her throat against her will. I'm shooting to get her to 1,000 lbs by the end of the year and will not be denied. </superoanecdotalesque>


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 2, 2013)

Wild Zero said:


> I'll try to write up a response tomorrow morning but as it stands now it's well late and I've got to go restrain my feedee and force three gallons of heavy cream down her throat against her will. I'm shooting to get her to 1,000 lbs by the end of the year and will not be denied. </superoanecdotalesque>



be flippant while you ignore another reality that may exist. and you too know exactly what absolutely all fetishist have to say and try to get fat women who aren't and never wanted to be gainers or feedees to do in private right? even though you aren't and never will be a woman or fat.

as long as people childishly look at this issue in a self absorbed way as a discussion about them personally the prejudice will persist. as long as responsibilities are never taken for how ever many or few the bad actors are the stereotype among may will remain the same. the BDSM community no longer does that and as a result have become more acceptable--because it has become protective of it's members and educates aspiring members. it doesn't just say you're stupid because you simply didn't really understand what you were getting into. it doesn't say tough luck. it has disclaimers on everything and encourages people to make sure they totally understand what they're getting into. i think it will take until the first successful lawsuit and parts of the fat community will finally begin to do the same as well because some will finally be forced to "get" it.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 2, 2013)

Wild Zero said:


> what the fuck did I just read



sorry about that i was interrupted by something important before i could edit.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 2, 2013)

Wild Zero said:


> Yeah it's almost as depressing as people who don't understand that fetishists aren't universally abusers and victims and fetishists have their desires whether within or without a relationship.



this self flagellation as an abused misunderstood class has gotten boring and old and no one believes it. it doesn't take much to be responsible for new people who get involved who don't quite understand what it's all about yet in order to make sure they can participate safely. how hard is that?


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 2, 2013)

Extinctor100 said:


> This is an incredibly well-made point. I couldn't give more Rep so I quoted just to say that this should be read, re-read, and then re-re-read again before bed... for a few nights... by a LOT of people. Treating people _equally_ is not about polarizing their identity based on whatever the normally-persecuted trait is and canonizing them for something they're normally crucified for. It's about looking _beyond_ it and understanding them as a person and a mind and soul, not a body shape or a skin color or a sexual orientation. So thank you again for an excellently made point about double-standards and staying objective on hot topics. It's like removing the politics out of a political debate and actually talking about *people* again.
> 
> I also agree wholeheartedly that this young lady may or may not really be pursuing this as a lifestyle, and as Superodalisque continues to point out so clearly, it's not up to a fetish model to make a public service announcement to clarify the "reality" of her situation. It's up to us as thinking, rational people who support each other in life to draw the line between fantasy and actualization.




most definitely!


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 2, 2013)

stealthrider said:


> Okay, time out. I've lurked for a long time on these boards and never felt the need to post, but this line did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



something is never someone's own business if it's done in public for the purpose of influencing the thoughts intentions and actions of another. 
intolerance not always a bad thing. intolerance of the portrayal of something actually or potentially detrimental to another is a desirable character attribute. should we also be tolerant of the stories of extreme dieting and exercise for thinness? should we make bulimia a cause celeb and anorexia okay as well even when it is being lauded by a small model with a personal svengali for cash as preteens look on? being fat does not exempt someone from having a decent character and ethical behavior. purposefully misleading the naive and innocent for money is not ethical behavior for anyone of any size.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't see why there is an ongoing debate- when this "topic" has been moved to the proper forum and is no longer on the main board.

If folks want to continue the debate - then open another topic in another forum....

What's the point of having protected forums in Dims? There are some practices in the Size Acceptance community that I don't follow-but, if there is a protected "forum" for it then there has to be "respect" for those participants within that Forum.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 2, 2013)

tonynyc said:


> I don't see why there is an ongoing debate- when this "topic" has been moved to the proper forum and is no longer on the main board.
> 
> If folks want to continue the debate - then open another topic in another forum....
> 
> What's the point of having protected forums in Dims? There are some practices in the Size Acceptance community that I don't follow-but, if there is a protected "forum" for it then there has to be "respect" for those participants within that Forum.



Why? Because it has been moved to a different board means that we should all stop posting our opinions? Nobody is doing anything wrong here.


----------



## Jim Miller (Jun 2, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Why? Because it has been moved to a different board means that we should all stop posting our opinions? Nobody is doing anything wrong here.



Quite a few people are doing wrong in this thread, and elsewhere on Dims. Those of you who are behaving like bigots toward Tammy because you don't like her deliberate weight gain are helping to provide cover to the general public that spouts the exact same nonsense about her being "unhealthy," "irresponsible," and so forth. You are marginalizing an aspect of human sexuality and the people for whom weight gain (in whatever degree, for whatever duration) is a crucial aspect of of a healthy sexuality. You are intruding upon safe spaces for that community now that this topic has been moved. But most importantly you are dehumanizing an individual, and everyone else whom she represents, simply because you don't like her lifestyle and you think you know better than she does.

And, when called out on this, you and others have the nerve to complain that you're only trying to share your opinion. You might as well go onto a domestic abuse survivor forum and argue that you have a right to talk about how much you like hitting women. It's that disgusting.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, the truth is, Tammy is not really shedding a good light on feeding and weight gain because from her own mouth she stated it was all about money and popularity. There was no mention from her about sexual turn on or anything from the video/article the OP gave. 

I think that should be allowable to say (at least) on the weight board, otherwise it should just be stuck in the paysite forum.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 2, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Why? Because it has been moved to a different board means that we should all stop posting our opinions? Nobody is doing anything wrong here.




sorry I should have multi quoted...

what I think tony is saying is that it is futile to go on about it now because this is a protected forum. posts such as have been made are most likely going to get deleted or edited...


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 2, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> sorry I should have multi quoted...
> 
> what I think tony is saying is that it is futile to go on about it now because this is a protected forum. posts such as have been made are most likely going to get deleted or edited...



Yep.. exactly!!!!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 2, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> sorry I should have multi quoted...
> 
> what I think tony is saying is that it is futile to go on about it now because this is a protected forum. posts such as have been made are most likely going to get deleted or edited...



Which was the whole point of moving it to the weight board. Carte blanche to kill posts that take issue with the feeder lifestyle.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 2, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Which was the whole point of moving it to the weight board. Carte blanche to kill posts that take issue with the feeder lifestyle.



oh trust me! I know this. Has a feederism discussion forum ever been an option or tried (meaning, one that was about discussing the pros and cons, etc)? Do all posted in the main board always get moved? 

I imagine it's just an eventual fire storm either way... worse than Hyde Park perhaps


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 3, 2013)

Jim Miller said:


> Quite a few people are doing wrong in this thread, and elsewhere on Dims. Those of you who are behaving like bigots toward Tammy because you don't like her deliberate weight gain are helping to provide cover to the general public that spouts the exact same nonsense about her being "unhealthy," "irresponsible," and so forth. You are marginalizing an aspect of human sexuality and the people for whom weight gain (in whatever degree, for whatever duration) is a crucial aspect of of a healthy sexuality. You are intruding upon safe spaces for that community now that this topic has been moved. But most importantly you are dehumanizing an individual, and everyone else whom she represents, simply because you don't like her lifestyle and you think you know better than she does.
> 
> And, when called out on this, you and others have the nerve to complain that you're only trying to share your opinion. You might as well go onto a domestic abuse survivor forum and argue that you have a right to talk about how much you like hitting women. It's that disgusting.



Wow, first off, down boy. Calm yourself.

1. We are behaving like bigots simply because we don't agree with something? So, what, if I were to state my opinion that it is wrong to smack children, if that me being bigoted towards people who think that they should be able to? 

2. I can't speak for everybody else but I have no problem with deliberate weight gain and if you had read through the posts properly before launching into rather an aggressive and rude post you would have seen that. As it happens, I have a liking for weight gain, intentional or not. My issue was with the manner that she intended to do it. Did I say she shouldn't gain weight? No, I said that eating huge quantities of saturated fats and doing little exercise is unhealthy. I really don't think there can be any debate about that. 

3. How are we marginalizing the sexuality of weight gain? I might be wrong but I don't think a single person in this thread has said that they have a problem with weight gain. You seem to be reading that into our posts for some reason. 

4. How are we dehumanising her? I'm not being funny but I really don't understand at all where you are getting that from. 

5. Again, so because we don't agree with something she does, that makes us bad and disgusting and cruel? Also, that is an incredible cruel comparison to make, I only hope for your sake that you never have a relative or a loved one be a victim of domestic abuse so you don't realise how awful you are being comparing people on an internet forum expressing an opinion on a lifestyle of woman chose to express _publicly_ to people who enjoy causing physical pain upon people. Sit and think on that for a moment.

Now if you guys are right I am going to get it in the neck for making a post expressing this opinion in this forum but I really don't see why I should. Like I said, I don't have a problem with weight gain and I don't see why things relating to weight gain shouldn't be discussed on the weight gain board...


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 3, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Wow, first off, down boy. Calm yourself.
> 
> 1. We are behaving like bigots simply because we don't agree with something? So, what, if I were to state my opinion that it is wrong to smack children, if that me being bigoted towards people who think that they should be able to?
> 
> ...



absolutely. but there has always been a contingent who are overly sensitive and bring on unnecessary drama about anything at all having to do with weight gain especially if it has to do with any kind of safety moderation or responsibility. it's very odd since some of the same people attack feedees who go public with their fetish -- as in outside of the community. they forget that many of us had to defend those persons while they attacked and even thought that some should have her children taken away.

it isn't about logic. it's about control. it's about maintaining fantasy on their own terms to the detriment of anyone else's opinions. which is why the general public will never be able to accept it. actually i don't think acceptability is the goal. i think there are a lot who get off on the arguing and feeling on the edge of things. it's an aphrodisiac. it makes them feel special and radical. it's neither. people have always been fat. people have always gained. people have always loved other people fat. the whole world isn't focused negatively on a strangers body. but what we should all be focused on is making sure everyone comes out of whatever they decide to do okay by being truthful.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 3, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> absolutely. but there has always been a contingent who are overly sensitive and bring on unnecessary drama about anything at all having to do with weight gain especially if it has to do with any kind of safety moderation or responsibility. it's very odd since some of the same people attack feedees who go public with their fetish -- as in outside of the community. they forget that many of us had to defend those persons while they attacked and even thought that some should have her children taken away.
> 
> it isn't about logic. it's about control. it's about maintaining fantasy on their own terms to the detriment of anyone else's opinions. which is why the general public will never be able to accept it. actually i don't think acceptability is the goal. i think there are a lot who get off on the arguing and feeling on the edge of things. it's an aphrodisiac. it makes them feel special and radical. it's neither. people have always been fat. people have always gained. people have always loved other people fat. the whole world isn't focused negatively on a strangers body. but what we should all be focused on is making sure everyone comes out of whatever they decide to do okay by being truthful.



I tried to rep you but it failed. :doh:


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 3, 2013)

WE'RE ON A FATTY BOARD! I'm willing to bet the majority of us are fat because we eat too much and move too little. Who gives a fuck? 

I'm feeling extra fat today, so I'm gonna go watch my friend jog and laugh at him.


----------



## Jim Miller (Jun 3, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> it isn't about logic. it's about control. it's about maintaining fantasy on their own terms to the detriment of anyone else's opinions. which is why the general public will never be able to accept it. actually i don't think acceptability is the goal. i think there are a lot who get off on the arguing and feeling on the edge of things. it's an aphrodisiac. it makes them feel special and radical. it's neither.



And how special _you_ must feel to make up straw men fallacies and cut them down, bad grammar and all, so that you and the other bigots like you can pat each other on the back and talk of your great moral self-righteousness.

The fact that you can make these kinds of posts on Dimensions at all and not be booed out the door is a testament to how far this site has lost its way. Like I said the real fat acceptance movement has moved on to other places, and that is where I spend my real energy debunking and refuting the lies and shameful derision that in you I recognize so clearly. I don't know what combination of pettiness, bitterness, and self-loathing drives you to commit bigotry on a website that is supposed to be dedicated to tolerance, and I don't need to explain my social justice activism nor give an account of the many abuse survivors who are among my friends and family and acquaintances--not to the likes of such disingenuous vipers like you--but the one thing I do need to do here is tell you in all honesty that _it is attitudes like yours_ that undermine the goal of fat acceptance from within the movement itself. I can only hope that people who are friendlier to you than I am can coax that awareness into your thick heads speedily in our time.

For any moderators who might be reading this, or Conrad, it is the prevalence of attitudes like theirs that drives good people away from this site (and I am not only speaking for myself). I have not written one word about my personal preferences in this thread--and indeed the conversations of sexual identity cannot come out into the open when people's basic rights and dignity are under attack. Everything that these hateful people have assumed about me they have done so in faerie tale. Ban them; that's my advice. Hate speech is not free speech, and their pretense of civility is insultingly thinly veneered. They are trolls.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 3, 2013)

Jim Miller said:


> And how special _you_ must feel to make up straw men fallacies and cut them down, bad grammar and all, so that you and the other bigots like you can pat each other on the back and talk of your great moral self-righteousness.
> 
> The fact that you can make these kinds of posts on Dimensions at all and not be booed out the door is a testament to how far this site has lost its way. Like I said the real fat acceptance movement has moved on to other places, and that is where I spend my real energy debunking and refuting the lies and shameful derision that in you I recognize so clearly. I don't know what combination of pettiness, bitterness, and self-loathing drives you to commit bigotry on a website that is supposed to be dedicated to tolerance, and I don't need to explain my social justice activism nor give an account of the many abuse survivors who are among my friends and family and acquaintances--not to the likes of such disingenuous vipers like you--but the one thing I do need to do here is tell you in all honesty that _it is attitudes like yours_ that undermine the goal of fat acceptance from within the movement itself. I can only hope that people who are friendlier to you than I am can coax that awareness into your thick heads speedily in our time.
> 
> For any moderators who might be reading this, or Conrad, it is the prevalence of attitudes like theirs that drives good people away from this site (and I am not only speaking for myself). I have not written one word about my personal preferences in this thread--and indeed the conversations of sexual identity cannot come out into the open when people's basic rights and dignity are under attack. Everything that these hateful people have assumed about me they have done so in faerie tale. Ban them; that's my advice. Hate speech is not free speech, and their pretense of civility is insultingly thinly veneered. They are trolls.



so how is it intolerant to let people who are new or unexposed know that entertainers may be not be doing exactly what they say they are doing and that it's okay to have fun as long as you are aware of what is real and what is not real? what's wrong with letting them know that many entertainers are very cognizant that they have to take care of themselves personally by monitoring what works for them? what is so difficult about the truth? or do you advocate being the opposite of the BDSM community that takes responsibility for every and all possibilities for their members so that they can practice happily?

if there is a continuance of crying and whining in an irrational way it is just a further illustration of what has already been said in this thread by several and a further flag thrown up for the new as to who is really looking out for their best interests. a lot of us being called names are gaining weight right now as we speak and are perfectly happy about it. for those people who are new to all of this please continue to watch and listen closely before you actually engage with anything you don't understand much about yet because there are lots of people who won't take any responsibility for purposefully leading you astray especially there are lots of secrets kept about reality and outcomes. have a lot of fun doing whatever you like to do but always remember to put yourself first because there are many who will not.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 3, 2013)

also think why would someone draw out so many negative assumptions from a simple call to be just a little bit realistic unless there aren't some guilty feelings somewhere.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 3, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> also think why would someone draw out so many negative assumptions from a simple call to be just a little bit realistic unless there aren't some guilty feelings somewhere.



Some people get off on feeling persecuted, regardless of whether or not persecution is actually happening.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 3, 2013)

Awww, I was actually having fun debating these things until it devolved into random generic insults and abusive behaviour for no reason. Bored now~


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 4, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Awww, I was actually having fun debating these things until it devolved into random generic insults and abusive behaviour for no reason. Bored now~



it usually gets pretty quiet when people with persecution fetishes go off to
fap


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 4, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> it usually gets pretty quiet when people with persecution fetishes go off to
> fap



This made me laugh out loud and I tried to rep you but it wouldn't let me!


----------



## Extinctor100 (Jun 4, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> This made me laugh out loud and I tried to rep you but it wouldn't let me!



Your Rep privileges have apparently been abused too much!  lol


----------



## Dromond (Jun 4, 2013)

I repped her for you.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 4, 2013)

Hahaha, thank you both! And I'll try and be less rep-happy I suppose!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 4, 2013)

Nay! Spread the rep love!


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 4, 2013)

i wish they had more rep then i could get y'all more!


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 10, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> a) there are underage people on message boards everywhere because message boards don't actually screen for age they just ask people to click to say that they're over 18. any 12 year old can and has done it including a lot of people here who now post as adults.
> 
> b)i never said ALL of anything -- as usual an exaggeration. and actually it's not an urban legend but 1st hand experience of what many feeders have told me themselves either as friends or as someone who would like me to do those things. the newer you are the more seriously some try to get you to do certain things because it's then that you're less likely to understand what it's all about and become trapped in a way of life that you don't want.
> 
> ...



I really like (all) your posts/responses in this thread. I like how you meet anger with a calm and reasoned reply. 

View attachment Screen shot 2013-06-10 at 1.15.40 PM.jpg


----------

